

Microsoft to launch the Xbox One in China - beiseu
http://gizmorati.com/2014/03/31/microsoft-launch-xbox-one-china/

======
tellarin
A better story from Kotaku: [http://kotaku.com/china-to-get-xbox-one-in-
late-2014-says-so...](http://kotaku.com/china-to-get-xbox-one-in-
late-2014-says-some-chinese-ce-1484000666/all)

And a recent one from Chine:
[http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/851724.shtml#.UzvrZ_mSxpu](http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/851724.shtml#.UzvrZ_mSxpu)

